# Crash Replacement Program???



## bdeande (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,
I am relative new cyclist and new in this forum, 2 years ago I bought a Litespeed avior, and failed under operation 2 weeks ago, a crack spread from the weldings near the bottom bracket and I ended with 2 pieces of aluminum junk with ultegra components attached to them, it looks like Litespeed will help me under crash replacement program to get a new frame. Obviously no Aluminum anymore, and a cost implied in the upgrade, The amounts they are talking about looks fair to me (compared to their retail prices) and they are really close from model to model (couple of hundreds). Being a newbie I need your advice on what frame should I go for, they have the Icon, Siena, Ardennes as options ( I am not sure if the Ghisallos or the Archon, but I'll ask) Money is an issue since new baby just arrived, actually I will have to ask a friend for a friendly loan  So I definetly I don't want to go with the most expensive one if I may never feel the difference between one frame and another.

I'll really appreciate your help.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

bdeande said:


> Hi,
> I am relative new cyclist and new in this forum, 2 years ago I bought a Litespeed avior, and failed under operation 2 weeks ago, a crack spread from the weldings near the bottom bracket and I ended with 2 pieces of aluminum junk with ultegra components attached to them, it looks like Litespeed will help me under crash replacement program to get a new frame. Obviously no Aluminum anymore, and a cost implied in the upgrade, The amounts they are talking about looks fair to me (compared to their retail prices) and they are really close from model to model (couple of hundreds). Being a newbie I need your advice on what frame should I go for, they have the Icon, Siena, Ardennes as options ( I am not sure if the Ghisallos or the Archon, but I'll ask) Money is an issue since new baby just arrived, actually I will have to ask a friend for a friendly loan  So I definetly I don't want to go with the most expensive one if I may never feel the difference between one frame and another.
> 
> I'll really appreciate your help.



The raw material cost jumps substantially between the Archon and Icon. Of the models mentioned the Icon would be my pick simply because it has incorporated some new design and production techniques from a shared project between Nasa and Litespeed. You'll likely see the Ardennes go away next year and the Siena is due for some changes. What makes the Icon great in terms of value is that it shares many of the same tubes as the Archon. The top tube is the big difference but the bench test numbers for the bikes are very similar.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd probably pick the Icon, as well. Newer design than the others. The Ardennes seems a bit hard to find, so I agree it's probably going to be phased out soon; it'd be my last choice.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm going to take a step back from the others here and assume you just want a great bike that is comfortable for riding, possibly racing and organized rides. The Siena fits the bill. Many pro's on Litespeeds raced the Siena and its a frame that won't do you wrong for many years to come but just doesn't have the tube manipulations as the Icon and Archon. With the Siena your not at the top and your not at the bottom. 

Unless your paycheck is winning races then get the Siena.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> I'm going to take a step back from the others here and assume you just want a great bike that is comfortable for riding, possibly racing and organized rides. The Siena fits the bill. Many pro's on Litespeeds raced the Siena and its a frame that won't do you wrong for many years to come but just doesn't have the tube manipulations as the Icon and Archon. With the Siena your not at the top and your not at the bottom.
> 
> Unless your paycheck is winning races then get the Siena.


I have to agree with JMT. Litespeed-DFL raced Sienas in 2007.
The Siena's a great bike and if you're squeezed for money it seems like the perfect pick.


----------



## bdeande (Apr 1, 2008)

*Thanks guys, repplies arrived a little late I got an Archon!!!*

Thanks for your repplies, It seem I never listen to good advice , the thing is... by the time the replies arrived, I had to make a decision, my first thought was to go for the Siena, borrow less money  But in the other hand it was the opportunity to get the top of the line Litespeed frame for less than half of the retail price, something I may not be able to afford in a regular situation... Anyways I got the nude Ti Archon, size 54, I just build it with the old and beaten up components I took from the broken Avior...

First impressions, I don’t want to look ignorant, but It feels a little more bouncier that the aluminum bikes I rode before, it accelerates quickly, climbs ok on the saddle, It feels you don't move as you should while climbing off the saddle, but it could be my lack of fitness, I haven't got used to the geometry (lower back hurts a little while climbing). Also I was afraid the frame was too little for me (5' 10" short inseam) I am using the seat post 1 1/4" far out of the mark I used it in the Avior, but still within the seatpost limit. Hope with more ride time and some tweaking I get more comfortable in the new frame.

saludos!!!


----------

